

A few more details on Reddits recent troubles from ex CEO Yishan - swalsh
https://np.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/3d2hv3/kn0thing_says_he_was_responsible_for_the_change/ct1fsoi?context=3

======
swalsh
Yishan also commented a few days ago with this:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3cs78i/z/cszjqg2](https://np.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3cs78i/z/cszjqg2)

------
specto
I never understood why everyone jumped on the Pao hate train... She never
seemed like she was in the wrong.

------
jredwards
popcorn tastes good

